# Η κυβέρνηση, η Χρυσή Αυγή και το παρακρατικό DNA



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2009)

Αναμεταδίδοντας copy paste την είδηση του Tvxs για την χθεσινή εκκαθαριστική επιχείρηση στην πλατεία Αττικής, το site της Χρυσής Αυγής πετσόκοψε μόνο μια φράση από το δικό μας ρεπορτάζ: "μπροστά στα μάτια παρευρισκόμενων αστυνομικών”.Σχόλιο του Στέλιου Κούλογλου.

Το ψαλίδισμα δεν προκαλεί ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση: η λογοκρισία είναι στο DNA του ναζισμού και είναι άλλο πράγμα να παριστάνεις τον μάγκα μόνος και διαφορετικό να μαθαίνει ο κόσμος ότι η μαγκιά είχε την προστασία και 5-6 διμοιριών ΜΑΤ.

Το εντυπωσιακό στα χθεσινά γεγονότα είναι το ίδιο το γεγονός: η ανοχή δηλαδή της επίσημης αστυνομίας στις τρομοκρατικές επιχειρήσεις της “Χρυσής Αυγής”. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είδαμε την αστυνομία να προστατεύει τους νεοναζί ραντίζοντας την αντιφασιστική διαδήλωση που βάδιζε προς τον Αγιο Παντελεήμονα και στο παρελθόν έχουν παρουσιαστεί παρόμοια περιστατικά συνεργασίας αλλά οι χθεσινές εξελίξεις είναι κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο: επιχείρηση-σκούπα υπό τα βλέμματα της αστυνομίας στην πλατεία Αττικής που όπως παραδέχεται το ίδιο το site της "Χρυσής Αυγής" απλώς "κινδυνεύει να γίνει γκέτο λαθρομεταναστών"

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------

